# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Great!  Another New Survival Show on Discovery...

## MarkieJ

And of course the highlight of the show is the capture, killing, and eating of a snake.  In this case a beautiful red-tailed boa.  This snake had calmed down and was docile in the hands of this  :Rage:  too...  The concept behind the show is a survivalist husband and fraidy cat wife surviving together in the wild.  Let the hijinx begin!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It's called Man, Woman, Wild.  Follow this link to a clip of the show:

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/man-...s-sssnake.html

----------


## Oxylepy

1. Why would I want to watch that?
2. Okay, so what? I had my Pre-Calc teacher in highschool describe to us graphically about how to kill a rabbit you catch so that the meat doesnt taste gamy at all (he learned this in survival training in the military and preformed it many times).

Yeah, it's sad when people kill animals you like. But if you're starving/trying to survive in the wild and you catch a snake and dont kill it because you love snakes too much, you have failed yourself.

----------


## MarkieJ

The reason this show got me heated is because how many survival shows do they need on Discovery?  With all of them highlighting the same thing: the killing and eating of snakes.  These people are not stuck in the wild.  Their crew likely has food, water, and shelter for them behind the camera.  And 99.9% of the civilized population will not find themselves in these extreme situations.  

I just don't see the necessity to kill and eat the animal on camera other than the shock value.  Oh, let's get this girly-girl woman who is deathly afraid of snakes to chop its head off and then cry afterwards on camera.... that'll keep the yahoos coming back for more next week...  Also, I wouldn't have a problem killing and eating any animal if I was in a survival situation.  I just don't anticipate ever being in one (knock on wood).

----------


## redstormlax12

> Yeah, it's sad when people kill animals you like. But if you're starving/trying to survive in the wild and you catch a snake and dont kill it because you love snakes too much, you have failed yourself.


Thats not the point. The point is these stupid people are VOLUNTARILY going into the wild, subjecting THEMSELVES to these conditions. They are not trying to survive. They are doing it for ratings. 

And if you watched the show you would know how they treated the situation with the snake. Just like more ignorant people but I would say even cheesier. It was one of the worst shows I have ever watched on Discovery and am pretty disapointed. Ive liked 90% of what is on Discovery but then they put this on. These people are more actors than survival experts.

----------

_MarkieJ_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## MikeV

Yeah I hate these shows

I dont remember which show it was, but they found like a 3 foot long snake and make it seem like it was the most dangerous animal on the planet (wasnt a venomous snake aswell, so its even worse)

they made it seem like it could kill you in 5 seconds, while shooting lazers and nuclear bombs at you, while at the same time karate kicking you in the head, and then consuming you whole

Like.. no calm down idiot, its a 3 foot constrictor. Pic the little thing up and see its no threat to any creature bigger than a mouse or a rat. 

GAH When they pull that dramatic crap with constrictor snakes it REALLY irks me

 :Mad:

----------


## Oxylepy

Why so many people I know think that all snakes are venomous irks me.

Also, yes the animal was killed in front of a television audience, for no real reason when they probably have mcdonalds to live off every day if they want it. It's stupid, I know. But so is hunting solely for sport. And chances are they would have killed some other animal anyway, like that turtle. How much of a fuss would that have caused around here, would anyone have even posted about it? Probably not. It's stupid, sick and twisted, true, and someone will be outraged by it, but most people wont, and it gets ratings.

----------


## CeLLLLL

this show sucks.. the find a turtle .. and she gets all sad and teary because that's her "favorite animal in the whole world and she's owned turtles since she was like 10" and she doesn't want to kill it and eat it.. WHOSE forcing you to eat it? just grab a sandwich from the crew members .. 

and then later they find the boa and shes all happy that they can let the turtle go. 

they are annoying ..

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I'm enjoying the show 'Dual Survival'.  They actually released a boa they caught, and explained that in a situation of absolute necessity, they would have eaten it, but since it wasn't, they preferred to let it go.
They do eat some reptiles on occasion--the last one, they ate an alligator.  (But hey, we know gator tail is good eating, lol).

In a true survival situation, you wouldn't let the snake OR the turtle go.  You would eat what you could and smoke the rest of the meat (if any were left).

----------

